

Robot jazz band showcases its freestyling skills - Sandman
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn26848-robot-jazz-band-showcases-its-freestyling-skills.html#.VMgDR_54rSs

======
Meow2
Thats really cool

------
Meow2
omg

